# Poor douglas.. allergies!



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My poor little man is loosing most of his hair due to accidentally getting some chicken. 

He's very itchy. Chews and bites at the dry areas on him. Poor baby. 

I've been doing his allergy shampoo (he has seasonal allergies also) but what else might I try to make this easier for him?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I love the Eqyss Micro Tek spray. I used the pet one, not the horse version. Stopped my dog biting when he was giving himself a hotspot because of flea bite allergies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if you could use coconut oil on the spots?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know this is an older post, but coconut oil works great to soothe the skin and Benedryl helps to calm the reaction. You want to easy the licking, chewing and scratching as much as possible or a skin infection can set up which leads to antibiotics. Just rub him down with coconut oil and don't wash it off. Hope your pup is better by now and you've got a handle on his discomfort. Would love to know how he's doing.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

His hair is coming back in now. I do give him coconut orally and he really likes it. it does seem to help.

We have a couple more months until spring and then he will be miserable again. Last year there was talk of medication for it. If it gets bad this year we're going to have to do it, last year was very hard for him. He was stripped bald, biting and itching, had to have allergy baths twice a week- he was so unhappy.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I use benedryl for any skin type allergies. Have for many years. Chlortrimiton for nasal allergies. I also make my own oatmeal shampoo to soothe itchy skin. When I had chicken pox as a child, about 150 yrs. ago, my mother gave me warm oatmeal baths for the itching. I used it on kids and dogs years before you could just go buy it in a bottle. I did try oatmeal dog shampoo once and took it back. The oatmeal part was nowhere enough to do any good. That was forever ago and I've made it myself ever since.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

I also give benadryl for allergies.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I use an oatmeal and sweet almond shampoo for Doug and it helps a lot. I've tried a lot of products but this is the best I've found for his skin. 

I am DREADING spring.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I think too that you need to do what you can to combat this from the inside out, not just deal with the external symptoms. 

Boost his immune system as much as you possibly can. There are numerous products available for that....just google immunity support for dogs and you'll see what I mean. Something holistic would be better.

What is he eating? How's his diet? Are you supplementing with Omegas? There are also, for example, numerous treats made that target skin and coat. 

Everything you feed him, everything that goes into his system, whether treats or kibble, things to chew on or other additives to his diet, should all be focused on boosting and strengthening his natural immunities so he's better able to combat the onslaught of the allergens.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He is eating Acana. 

I give him coconut oil on his dinner, and they take a joint supplement as well (green lipped mussel). I top dinner with either pumpkin, wet food (earth born holistic is the brand I use), cottage cheese/yogurt, or freeze dried raw. 

They don't get a ton of treats. Sometimes bully sticks, or safe chew treats, or a dry sweet potato. I do have other treats but all are healthy and most are freeze dried raw.


----------

